# Castle Serentiy Troubleshooting Question



## Fly By Night (Dec 13, 2016)

To some of the experts out there...this is for a friend that owns a serenity.  Stove is 2 years old, has run flawless.  All of a sudden it lights and goes out after about 30 minutes with red light on board.  Have cleaned pipe system, air damper is factory and never had an issue.  This has just started today. Even tried a different pellet, same result. Any other suggestions to try?  Thanks


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sounds like high temp switch. There are 2 installed in the exhaust blower housing. Switch the wires from the one too the other switch and give it a try. Gotta remove the left side panel of the stove looking from the front to access the exhaust housing.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 13, 2016)

Manual on the bottom of the page:  http://www.castlestoves.com/serenity-wood-pellet-stove
Page 29 of the on-line manual goes through Diagnostics section of the control.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Dec 13, 2016)

rich2500 said:


> Sounds like high temp switch. There are 2 installed in the exhaust blower housing. Switch the wires from the one too the other switch and give it a try. Gotta remove the left side panel of the stove looking from the front to access the exhaust housing.



 What about the proof of fire switch? 
 Should'nt the over heat be able to overcome with the room fan voltage increase? Maybe?


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 14, 2016)

Actually that is the pof switch that I meant, there are 2 of them installed from the factory, someone posted last year with the same problem and switched wires to the other swich and that fixed it.


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks...she did a deep cleaning behind blower last night (1st time after 5 tons) and it ran longer but went out in the night.  She is going to call 800# this morning and see if they have some simple suggestions she could try.  Don't think she will be able to switch wires, etc at this point.  Probably beyond her pay grade lol


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 14, 2016)

So she just called the 800# and they suggested same as both of you.  Try switching fire switch over.  She has had the left side panel off and just cleaned around the blower area last night.  So I think she can do this.  Does anyone have some direction as to how to find the switches, or even a photo.  That would be very helpful....thanks guys!


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 14, 2016)

Fly By Night said:


> Thanks...she did a deep cleaning behind blower last night (1st time after 5 tons) and it ran longer but went out in the night.  She is going to call 800# this morning and see if they have some simple suggestions she could try.  Don't think she will be able to switch wires, etc at this point.  Probably beyond her pay grade lol


Don't write her off yet from being able to switch the wires ... just make sure it is unplugged before she begins working in the cabinet.  I do my own repairs on many appliances at home.  page 38 of the above manual shows #13 which is the pof sensor.  Page 29 of the manual shows the diagnostics that can be run with the stove off.  There should be a red light beside NTC1 if it is working properly.

Not sure if "switching the wires" is the answer as there are multiple sensors and you may be removing one out of the equation...  It is not showing 2 pof sensors on the stove.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Dec 14, 2016)

Unfortunately I do not have any pictures yet with the panels off. Now that it seems something like that may be of value going forward, I will take some next time they are off. But I looked in the OP manual and though it gives part numbers and references, it does not do well showing the connections, and locations. But if she has the panel off, and is on the phone with tech, they can describe it to her. Since she has the knowledge of how to clean the stove and remove panels, it sounds as though she is capable of replacing sensors and finding wires easy enough.

 Hope she gets it running soon. 
 PS: please encourage her to join the forum.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 14, 2016)

Diagrams for locating sensors seems to be lacking as Deezl said.   Suggest locating on the board and tracing to the component.


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 14, 2016)

If she had the left panel off and cleaned around the exhaust blower she would have seen the pof switch they are right by the exhaust blower, one has wires going too it and then there is another identical switch next to it with no wires, all she has to do is take the 2 wires off the one switch and plug them onto the other identical switch.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 14, 2016)

rich, able to get a photo or is your serenity packed away?  Why shipped with two?


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok pulled the side panel off my Serenity here at work, here is a pic of the 2 sensors. Just have to pull the wires off the sensor on the left and move them to the other sensor right next too it.


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> rich, able to get a photo or is your serenity packed away?  Why shipped with two?


The other sensor is just a spare back up.


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 14, 2016)

That is awesome Rich, thanks so much!  She can do this no problem!


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 14, 2016)

And thanks to Lake girl and others that posted as well.. will give you an update tomorrow and let you know if the problem is fixed.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks rich, odd there is no mention in the manual but guess that is really not that unusual as most manuals can be sketchy.  Tell her to get a new one on order so she can replace the defective one ... good to have a spare on hand.

Just remind her to unplug before working in the cabinet!


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 14, 2016)

That's why we are all here to help each other


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Dec 14, 2016)

rich2500 said:


> That's why we are all here to help each other



 Man, we need a triple huge like button for this reply. Thank you Rich for the pictures and the time to take them.

 I did not know there were two. I had not paid any attention as I have not had the issue...............yet.


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Deezl Smoke said:


> Man, we need a triple huge like button for this reply. Thank you Rich for the pictures and the time to take them.
> 
> I did not know there were two. I had not paid any attention as I have not had the issue...............yet.




A pleasant surprise to see the manufacturer has spare like that built in.


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm sure that the pof switch is probably the part at highest risk of failure being right in the exhaust so they were nice enough to install the spare so your not left cold, just got to replace the one that fails so there is a spare again. It's things like that makes me a huge fan of the Serenity.


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 14, 2016)

rich2500 said:


> I'm sure that the pof switch is probably the part at highest risk of failure being right in the exhaust so they were nice enough to install the spare so your not left cold, just got to replace the one that fails so there is a spare again. It's things like that makes me a huge fan of the Serenity.



I keep hearing good things about those stoves. I am looking to install a second stove in the basement and if I can find a Serenity up here I will jump at it.


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 15, 2016)

So here's the update.  Switching over POF switch did not change anything.  Yesterday they mentioned on the 800# line that it could be vacuum switch too.  The board reads low heat, check to make sure hopper has pellets.  After the stove gets going, it stops dropping the pellets down.  She is going to call them again this morning and see if they can walk her through other troubleshooting stuff.  Any other ideas?  Thanks..


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 15, 2016)

The error message doesn't make sense that it is the vac. switch.  Reacts more like the POF ... not enough heat and shuts down auger.  Is it possible second disc is bad?  Spade connectors not contacting well or wiring not secure in the board?  How tight a fit on the connectors?

Enter the Diagnostics on the board and check to see if NTC1 has a light beside it (see post #3 above).  If no light, still have an issue with disc or wiring to/from it.  I would go through the complete diagnostics.

PS  Check hopper switch to ensure it is contacting.  The microswitch on mine is a little lever that I can hear audibly click when activated.  I have had to carefully bend the arm slightly so it contacts again.

Should do the dollar bill test on the hopper and door ... Dollar bill or similar paper closed in the door.  If it slides out fairly easily, time to replace gaskets.

As always, unplug when working in the cabinet


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 15, 2016)

With 5 ton through the stove has she cleaned the vent and pulled the exhaust blower out to do a cleaning.


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, she did all the cleaning of pipes and the exhaust blower area a few days ago.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 15, 2016)

rich, post #6. The manual doesn't detail the heat exchanger area or how to clean the internal exhaust pathways beyond removing the blower.  I generally use dryer lint brush and tube on shop vac attachment with the stove ash dead out (drywall bag).  The leaf blower trick might be helpful depending on venting configuration.

Fly By Night, if your friend tries the leaf blower trick, she needs to disconnect the vacuum switch tubing so it will not damage the switch and stove must be off and cool.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-with-leafblower-trick-with-pics.74539/

You can also you tube for videos.  If she's rural, should be OK but in town/city neighbours might get upset as it shoots out a stream of fly ash.


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 15, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> rich, post #6. The manual doesn't detail the heat exchanger area or how to clean the internal exhaust pathways beyond removing the blower.  I generally use dryer lint brush and tube on shop vac attachment with the stove ash dead out (drywall bag).  The leaf blower trick might be helpful depending on venting configuration.
> 
> Fly By Night, if your friend tries the leaf blower trick, she needs to disconnect the vacuum switch tubing so it will not damage the switch and stove must be off and cool.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-with-leafblower-trick-with-pics.74539/
> 
> You can also you tube for videos.  If she's rural, should be OK but in town/city neighbours might get upset as it shoots out a stream of fly ash.




Other than removing the blower and vacuuming the firebox there is no other cleaning on the Serenity


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 15, 2016)

Heat exchange area just a box around the firebox?


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 15, 2016)

Switch on the hopper lid not working properly?  Any other ideas?  Will only fill the pot in initial startup and then auger stops feeding.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Dec 15, 2016)

Fly By Night said:


> Switch on the hopper lid not working properly?  Any other ideas?  Will only fill the pot in initial startup and then auger stops feeding.



 I know you cant see the fire as it is not in your house, but I wonder if the exhaust fan is not turning after having it out for cleanings? Perhaps Rich will now, as I have not had any issues yet, but I wonder if the fan even has to turn for the igniter to work. If not, then the fire should start, but with no fan running, there would be no vacuum, nor would the fire get hot enough to tell the sensors that the pellets are burning.

 Ask her to start the stove again, and walk outside to the exhaust and see if there is forced air coming out of it. The exhaust fan is supposed to start running at start up, so even before the pellets ignite, there should be air coming out of the exhaust. If not, then the fan may have got damaged or something not hooked up right when it was removed. ? Maybe?


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion but this issue started before she ever removed the combustion fan for cleaning..she sort of did this after the issues began to see if it would help.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 15, 2016)

page 29 of downloadable manual at the bottom of the link above.
NOTE:  You will only be able to enter the diagnostic screen when the stove is turned OFF. To get into the diagnostics screen: 1. Press and hold the ENTER button.  This will take you to the “SET DATA” screen. 2.   Using the SCROLL DOWN key, move to option 6, “DIAGNOSTICS”. Press ENTER.  This will take you to the “DIAGNOSTICS” screen.  SEE FIGURE 29.
If all components are working properly, the circles next to the components will be shaded.  
Stalls:  Changing the stall will allow you to test the component in the various heating power levels. 
Fire: Indicates whether the igniter is working properly.  
Exhaust: Indicates whether the exhaust motor and exhaust system is working properly.
Limit: Indicates the hopper lid is properly shut. 
Blower: Indicates whether the room fan/blower is working properly. 
Feeding: Indicates if the auger is properly feeding pellets. 
Vacuum: Indicates there is sufficient vacuum and suction. 
NTC1: Indicates the proof of fire switch is properly working. 
NTC2:  Indicates temperature being read by room temp sensor. (Temperature is in Celsius) 

Running diagnostics should tell you the next step.  Beyond hopper switch, vacuum switch is possible from that description.  Unplug the stove again.  Check vac switch tube at the port where it connects to firebox ... it could be clogged there.  Check tube for cracks/breaks.  Can set up temporary bypass of the vacuum switch itself ... wire with spade connectors on each end (looks like male spades needed) the same as the connections on the vac switch is the safest way.  If the stove runs with switch by-passed on test, need a new vac switch.  Stove should not be run with switch by-passed as it is a safety feature.


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 15, 2016)

They are telling her it has a defective vacuum dial so they are sending one out UPS tomorrow.  Is this easy to replace?


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 15, 2016)

No not hard at all, she should be fine


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 15, 2016)

Post #26 of this thread shows the vacuum switch
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-journey-with-a-castle-serenity-pellet-stove.142222/page-2


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 15, 2016)

saved me a pic lakegirl, was gonna take a pic on my serenity tomorrow when I got to work


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Dec 15, 2016)

rich2500 said:


> saved me a pic lakegirl, was gonna take a pic on my serenity tomorrow when I got to work



 She's a go get'r aint she.


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Dec 15, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Post #26 of this thread shows the vacuum switch
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-journey-with-a-castle-serenity-pellet-stove.142222/page-2



 Girl, you are a resource technician here. The stuff you find.........thanks for finding that.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 15, 2016)

Yep. A Mod of the Year if there ever was one.


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 16, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Post #26 of this thread shows the vacuum switch
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-journey-with-a-castle-serenity-pellet-stove.142222/page-2


Thanks again Lake Girl...I am assuming the vacuum switch is the white round unit that looks like a smoke detector with a rubber hose attached to it?  Anybody know what holds it on, just screws or bolted?


----------



## Deezl Smoke (Dec 16, 2016)

Fly By Night said:


> Thanks again Lake Girl...I am assuming the vacuum switch is the white round unit that looks like a smoke detector with a rubber hose attached to it?  Anybody know what holds it on, just screws or bolted?



 According to the manual and Lake Girl's picture find, 4 screws hold the sensor in place.


----------



## Fly By Night (Dec 26, 2016)

Just a quick update on the fix....Ardisan actually sent the wrong part about a week ago.  Once the vacuum dial arrived this past Friday it was installed in about 10 minutes and stove is fine.  Thanks for all the help from everyone..


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 26, 2016)

Glad they took care of you and you're up and running again!


----------



## bags (Dec 26, 2016)

rich2500 said:


> The other sensor is just a spare back up.



I like that is comes with a backup to save the day. Another plus on the Serenity.


----------



## bags (Dec 26, 2016)

Tails1 said:


> I keep hearing good things about those stoves. I am looking to install a second stove in the basement and if I can find a Serenity up here I will jump at it.



If I buy another pellet stove this is what I'm getting. Unless I find another Harman in great shape for chump change but that likely will not happen. For starters I hardly ever see used ones for sale here but I also like the idea of a different make and model like the Serenity.


----------

